# Other Languages > jQuery >  What is the difference between position() and offset() in jQuery?

## Siddhi Patel

What is the difference between position() and offset() in jQuery?

----------


## jmcilhinney

This was the second result in a web search for _jquery position offset_:

https://stackoverflow.com/questions/...ion-and-offset

It took me a few seconds to find it.  It would have taken you no longer.  You ought to learn how to use a search engine.

----------


## nihitthakkar

Although jQuery offset() and position() are similar in nature there are having some differences. The offset() method retrieves the current position relative to the document, whereas the position() method retrieves the position relative to the parent element. The offset() method provides two methods: to set or return the offset co-ordinates for the selected elements relative to the document. The jQuery position() method returns the object with two properties: top and left position in pixels.

----------

